# November 2017 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2017)

Best of luck to all our contestants.  Voting ends in seven (7) days.

1. Rare Incredible Sky Display - SOOC by @Modifeye 







2. Some days you get really close by @Peeb






3. leftover Merlot by @gk fotografie 






4. Riverside by @sleist






5. Mother and daughter by @Evertking






6. Quiraing sunrise, Isle of Skye by @Vieri






7. Sunset at Horseshoe Bend, AZ by @anonymouscuba






8. Brides by @enezdez






9. A Badwater Sunset, Death Valley by @Vieri


----------



## Peeb (Dec 5, 2017)

When you scroll through these POTM entries, it's always such a varied and interesting set!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2017)

Vote! Vote! Vote!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 9, 2017)

Bumpity-bump.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 9, 2017)

Voted!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2017)

Voted! ACK! Tough to vote for just one of these fine photographs! Yeesh...best single month I've seen in a long time as far as even quality of entries.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2017)

Last 24 hours to vote!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 11, 2017)

Great month.
Very difficult to pick a single image.


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow! Thats a tough one to pick a best....


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 12, 2017)

Voted some time ago. Wonderful images.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 12, 2017)

No matter which one is voted winner, I will agree!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 12, 2017)

316 views and only 303 votes!   Sign-up, sign-in, vote.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 12, 2017)

Some of those are me, checking.


----------

